# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) >  Ιπτάμενα Δελφίνια της HSW [HSW Flying Dolphins]

## nautikos

Η πιο γνωστή επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα του *Γεωργίου Π.* *Λιβανού* στη χώρα μας, πέραν της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας, ήταν και παραμένουν τα «ιπτάμενα δελφίνια», που έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους στον Αργοσαρωνικό πριν από 21 χρόνια, ανατρέποντας «συμβατικούς τρόπους μεταφοράς» δεκαετιών. Η ιδέα για τη δρομολόγησή τους, όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράξενο, ήρθε από τη μακρινή χώρα του Ανατέλλοντος Ηλίου και από έναν επιστήθιο φίλο και στενό συνεργάτη για χρόνια του έλληνα εφοπλιστή. Το «αφεντικό» του ναυπηγείου Χακοντάτε στη Βόρεια Ιαπωνία ονόματι *Γκόντα* ήταν ο άνθρωπος που παρακίνησε τον Γ. Π. Λιβανό να ασχοληθεί επιχειρηματικά με τα «ιπτάμενα δελφίνια». Επιπλέον, ο ιάπωνας μάνατζερ αποτέλεσε και τον συνδετικό κρίκο ανάμεσα στον έλληνα εφοπλιστή και στους Ρώσους που διέθεταν τα σκάφη. 

Τα δύο παρατημένα στην Ελευσίνα υδροπτέρυγα «made in USSR» αποτέλεσαν την πρώτη μαγιά για τον στόλο της CERES, που έφτιαξε το ορμητήριό του στη μαρίνα Ζέας, στον Πειραιά. Τα «ιπτάμενα δελφίνια», όπως καθιερώθηκε να λέγονται τα ιδιόρρυθμα σκάφη που δεν «πατούσαν» το νερό, ξεχύθηκαν στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Στις αρχές εκτελούσαν το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Πόρος - Υδρα - Σπέτσες, για να ακολουθήσουν στη συνέχεια η «προαστιακή» γραμμή της Αίγινας, τα νησιά των Βόρειων Σποράδων, λιμάνια της Νοτιοανατολικής Πελοποννήσου, τα μικρά και τα μεγάλα νησιά των Κυκλάδων. 

Τα δύο σοβιετικά υδροπτέρυγα έγιναν με την πάροδο του καιρού τριάντα, ενώ σχεδόν τίποτα «εσωτερικά» και «εξωτερικά» δεν θύμιζε την αρχική καταγωγή τους. Και αυτό γιατί άλλαξαν τα πάντα μέσα και έξω: από μηχανές, πτερύγια και έλικες ως τα καθίσματα και τα συστήματα εξαερισμού. Παράλληλα δημιουργήθηκε υποδομή (όπως η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική μονάδα στο Πέραμα ή η εγκατάσταση ενός γερανού 140 τόνων στις εγκαταστάσεις του ΟΛΠ) για την αυτοδύναμη κάλυψη των απαραίτητων εργασιών συντήρησης, καθαρισμού κλπ. 

Το επιχειρηματικό εγχείρημα των «ιπτάμενων δελφινιών» όχι μόνον πέτυχε αλλά έδωσε την ευκαιρία να δεθούν οι σχέσεις του Γ. Π. Λιβανού με τους τότε σοβιετικούς αξιωματούχους. Αποτέλεσμα αυτών των σχέσεων, η συνεργασία των δύο πλευρών στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα και ειδικότερα στον τομέα της μεταφοράς παραγώγων προϊόντων του πετρελαίου. Μάλιστα, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 οι αξιωματούχοι της Μόσχας δέχθηκαν να παραχωρήσουν την πρωτοκαθεδρία του συνεταιρισμού τους στον έλληνα εφοπλιστή, ο οποίος ανέλαβε να δώσει παραγγελία σε κορεατικά ναυπηγεία για το «χτίσιμο» καινούργιων πλοίων. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα πλοία αγοράστηκαν μετά την κατάρρευση της Σοβιετικής Ενωσης από τον Λιβανό «σε λογικές τιμές», όπως παρατηρούν ειδικοί εμπειρογνώμονες της ναυτιλιακής αγοράς. 
(Πηγη : To Βημα)

Στις παρακατω φωτο διακρινεται το 3d μοντελο *Flying Dolphin XXI* που κατασκευασα για το _Virtual Sailor_. Το ''εντυσα'' με τα χρωματα και τα σινιαλα της θρυλικης *Ceres*, γιατι τα θεωρω ετσι πιο ομορφα,πιο ιστορικα και πιο κοντα σε αυτο που καποτε μικρο με ενθουσιαζε, το "ιπταμενο δελφινι".

----------


## scoufgian

to flying dolphin 18 της hellenic seaways μπαινει στο λιμανι του πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2321

----------


## nautikos

Ενα βιντεο με το παραπανω  *Flying Dolphin XXI* σε δραση :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leo

Λοιπόν για να μην το ξαναλέμε κάθε φορά, δηλώνω FAN σου Ναυτικέ. Είσαι άπαιχτος, αχτύπητος και πολλά άλλα μαζί... Είσαι εκτός από ship model " maker" και " maker " καραβολατρών, για όλα τα γούστα και τις ηλικίες. Συγχαρητήρια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και σπάνια στρέφουμε την φωτογραφική μας προσοχή στα Flying Dolfins, ας αφιερώσω μία φώτο τραβηγμένη πριν κανένα μήνα στον Πειραιά, στους φίλους *nautikos* και *Leo*.  :Smile:  

FDs.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Απαιχτη φωτο φιλε μου, πολυ πλακομενο δεν ερχεται το πισω;

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε espresso!εξαιρετικη

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ καλη η φωτο Espresso. Ευχαριστουμε.




> πολυ πλακομενο δεν ερχεται το πισω;


Παντα ετσι γινεται, ερχονται πλακομενα μεχρι λιγο πριν τα φαναρια και μετα κοβουν σχετικα αποτομα, οταν η γαστρα μπει στο νερο. Μετα αν δεν κανω λαθος ξαναανοιγουν ελαχιστα για να πανε με μια επιθυμητη ταχυτητα μεσα στο λιμανι.

----------


## Leo

Τελευταίος αλλά έψαχνα για το παρακάτω.... :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με την σειρά μου γαι την αφιρέρωση και ανταποδίδω για τον φίλο Εspresso Venezia αλλά και τον Ναυτικό:
fdkokkino.jpg
από τον φακό του συνεταίρου στο site και φίλου μου Κώστα.

----------


## nautikos

Αυτα ειναι, ολα τα λεφτα η φωτο :Very Happy: .

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

αφου δεν πηρε κατω και το κοκκινο .. παλι καλα 

Ωραιος Λεο . πολυ καλη φωτο

----------


## Nautikos II

Τι εκανε ρε ο βλακεντιος, θα μας γκρεμισει το ΝΑΟ!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Τι εκανε ρε ο βλακεντιος, θα μας γκρεμισει το ΝΑΟ!!!


 η φωτογραφια να εκτυπωθει και να παραδωθει στο αρμοδιο λιμενικο τμημα για περαιτερω ερευνες!!!μαζι με το καπετανιο ,να προσελθει στο τμημα ,ο πλοιοκτητης και ο φωτογραφος του ντοκουμεντου για αποκρυψη στοιχειου ερευνας

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυτο ακριβως, να μπει το ΄΄Μαχαιρι στο κοκαλο΄΄ Α να χαθουναι, Τελεια η φωτο Leoooo!!!

----------


## Leo

Η φωτογραφία παραπάνω δεν είναι απο κάποιο ατύχημα ή απο κοντινό πέρασμα του Flying Dolphin στο κόκκινο. 'Ετυχε το timing της φωτογραφίας να συμπέσει με το στραβούτσικο σήκωμα (στιγμιαίο) του σκάφους και το σκιάξιμο του στο φανάρι. Το γκρέμισμα στον τοίχο του φαναριού φυσικά και προυπήρχε. Έτσι για να μην σας δημιουργηθούν εσφαλμένες εντυπώσεις.

----------


## nautikos

> με το στραβούτσικο σήκωμα (στιγμιαίο) του σκάφους και το σκιάξιμο του στο φανάρι.


Πρεπει να ειχε περασει κατι προς τα μεσα λογικα λιγο πριν και αυτη η διαταραχη του νερου προκαλεσε την ανυψωση του σκαφους μονομπαντα, αφου εκεινη τη στιγμη το φαινομενο ηταν σε εξελιξη.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια΄΄Αεροδυναμικη΄΄ Flying Dolphin 4

----------


## ktmakis

Δούλευα στη μηχ/ση της εταιρείας από το 1997 μέχρι που αγοράστηκε.
Ισως η καλύτερη εμπειρία της επαγγελματικής μου σταδιοδρομίας.
Και ταξιδεύαμε πολλές ώρες με όλους τους τύπους των σκαφών.
Ο μπαρμπα Γιώργης ήταν καλός.

----------


## Haddock

Πάνε 4 χρόνια που ταξίδεψα με ιπτάμενο δελφίνι και θυμήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες τους στο αρχείο. Το Νο2 του Λιβανού σε πορεία προς Πόρο, 1984

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## Haddock

Καλοκαίρι 1981, το Νο.7 πετάει...

fd_07_ceres.jpg

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## despo

Αραγε γνωρίζει κανεις περα απο τα παροπλισμένα στο Πέραμα, αν κάποι(ο)(α) απο αυτα που είναι σε λειτουργία για λογαριασμο αλλης εταιρείας πουλήθηκαν απο την HSW ?.

----------


## scoufgian

Μερικες φωτο ,απο τα ιπταμενα δελφινια, της Hellenic Seaways.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6579

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6580

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6581

----------


## Markos

Και δυο απο το Flying dolphin 10 της HSW.

----------


## Nautikos II

Καλυψαται ολο το στολο σχεδον, τελειες φωτο, ειδηκα οταν βγαινουν τα δελφινακια απο το κοκκινο και τα χωνουν, ειναι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το Flying Dolphin 15 κατα την αναχώρηση του απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

flycat150.jpg

flyicat15.jpg

flyicat152.jpg

----------


## Leo

'Οτι καλύτερο έχεις κάνει Νίκο είναι αυτό... 15 Μπράβο λοιπόν  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Τετοια φωτο δυσκολα θα μπορουσε να την τραβηξει καποιος ανεπαφος :Very Happy: 

fly09.jpg

----------


## kalypso

είναι φανταστική!!μπράβο nautikos

----------


## Leo

Μόνο ένας ριψοκίνδυνος polykas ίσως?  :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλα ο Πολυκας θα μπορουσε να τραβηξει το Columbia απο κατω κατα τη διαρκεια της εκτοξευσης,αρκει να ειχε τουλαχιστον ενα φουγαρο,μια προπελα και ενα πηδαλιο... :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dk

To No 4 ...

19-1.JPG

----------


## nautikos

> Αφιερωμένες στον nautikos γνωρίζοντας την τρέλα του για ιπτάμενα δελφινάκια μας!!!


Ευχαριστω φιλε μου να εισαι καλα! Βεβαια πανω απο τα δελφινια βαζω τις παντοφλες  :Wink:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Orion_v

O Κυβερνητης και το πληρωμα σας ευχονται καλη πτηση !!! :mrgreen:

P8231105.JPG

----------


## Leo

Α! πα πα παααα, τι σούζες είναι αυτές Orion_v? Χαλάρωσεεε  :Very Happy: ... Μοναδική, μπράβο.

----------


## laz94

ΑΦΗΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟ

----------


## Orion_v

9/8  Πειραιας 

P8090804.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> 9/8 Πειραιας 
> 
> P8090804.JPG


αψογος!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Πειραιάς 1/9/08

----------


## hayabusa

να και μερικές ακόμη τραβηγμένες το 2006

----------


## Nautikos II

Το 29 στο υψος του
002.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Το 29 στο υψος του
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16774


πανεμορφη οπως παντα...........

----------


## leonidas

φοβερη φοτο !!!
ωραια ποζα ειχε παρει το δελφινακι μας!!! :Razz:

----------


## εφοπλιζων

> Δούλευα στη μηχ/ση της εταιρείας από το 1997 μέχρι που αγοράστηκε.
> Ισως η καλύτερη εμπειρία της επαγγελματικής μου σταδιοδρομίας.
> Και ταξιδεύαμε πολλές ώρες με όλους τους τύπους των σκαφών.
> Ο μπαρμπα Γιώργης ήταν καλός.


κ εγω δουλευα απο το 84 εωs το 2001.πολυ καλη εταιρεια.θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα λογω προληπτικοτηταs FD XIII δεν υπηρχε.ουτε καν οροφοs.κ καθε μερα ο κυρ γιωργηs ρωταγε στα δελφινια που πηγαιναν ερμιονη που ειναι ο ασσοs.το νο Ι ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ HTAN TO ΓΟΥΡΙ ΤΟΥ Κ Ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΣΣΟΥ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑΝ ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

εχει κανεις φωτογραφια δελφινιου με τα μπλε χρωματα της minoan flying dolphins?

----------


## Vortigern

> εχει κανεις φωτογραφια δελφινιου με τα μπλε χρωματα της minoan flying dolphins?


φιλε κοιταξε μερικα ποστ πισο..κ συγκεκριμενα στην Σελιδα 8

Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## laz94

Αναχωρώντας για Αίγινα.................

----------


## nikolaras10

RE PAIDIA SORRY ALLA THELW NA RWTISW KATI PWS MPORW NA VRW TO IPTAMENO AYTO POU EXEI FTIAXE O FILOS APO DO GIA NA TO PERASW STO VIRTUAL SAILOR????APLA MESA SE AYTA TA KARAVAKIA MEGALOSA K EXW KOLIMA

----------


## Leo

Σήεμερα, πρίν 2 ώρες ή και λιγότερ, έγινα μάρτυρας ενός όχι συχνού γεγονότος.... σε πρώτη φάση θα νομίζετε ότι το flying dolphin 4 τρελάθηκε... δείτε τις 3 πρώτες φωτογραφίες και στο επόμενο σετ θα βρέιτε την λύση του μυστηρίου...:???:

P1110119.jpg

P1110126.jpg

P1110129.jpg

Μην βιαστείτε να βγλαετε συμπεράσματα. Ακολουθούν άλλες τρείς...

----------


## Leo

Να και η συνέχεια....

P1110132.jpg

P1110136.jpg

P1110139.jpg

Τo flying dolphin 4 έσωσε μια ΖΩΗ ή αν δεν την έσωσε έκανε τα ανθρωπίνως δυνατά για να την σώσει. Με τις ευλογίες του Piareus Traffic μπήκε υπτάμενο στο λιμάνι μέχρι λίγα μέτρα πριν τον προβλήτα. Συγκλονιστική εμπειριά από ανθρωπιστικής πλευράς πρώτα και καραβολατρικής μετά..

----------


## eliasaslan

απίθανη περιγραφή, μοναδική εμεπιρία για τους επιβαίνοντες και τους θεατές του συμβάντος, πάρα πολύ καλή κίνηση από την πλευρά της Hellenic seaways, πολλά, πάρα πολλά μπράβο στον καπετάνιο και τι άλλο να πω, μακάρι να μάθουμε ότι ο άνθρωπος που κινδύνευε είναι καλά...

----------


## εφοπλιζων

> Σήεμερα, πρίν 2 ώρες ή και λιγότερ, έγινα μάρτυρας ενός όχι συχνού γεγονότος.... σε πρώτη φάση θα νομίζετε ότι το flying dolphin 4 τρελάθηκε... δείτε τις 3 πρώτες φωτογραφίες και στο επόμενο σετ θα βρέιτε την λύση του μυστηρίου...:???:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18692
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18693
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18694
> 
> Μην βιαστείτε να βγλαετε συμπεράσματα. Ακολουθούν άλλες τρείς...


πρεπει να σωθηκε.επεσε επο μια οικοδομη στην αιγινα υψουs 6 μετρων.

----------


## εφοπλιζων

τα δελφινια τηs CERES κ που δεν πηγαιναν τοτε.ΑΙΓΙΝΑ-ΜΕΘΑΝΑ-ΠΟΡΟ-ΥΔΡΑ-ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ-ΣΠΕΤΣΕΣ-Π.ΧΕΛΙ-ΛΕΩΝΙΔΙΟ-ΚΥΠΑΡΙΣΣΙ-ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΣΙΑ-ΑΣΤΡΟΣ-ΤΥΡΟΣ-ΓΕΡΑΚΑΣ-ΤΟΛΟ-ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΛΑ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ-ΙΣΘΜΙΑ-ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΖΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΥΣΣΟ Κ ΣΟΥΝΙΟ.Κ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ Κ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ H SEA FALCON LINES ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΕΟΡ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ Κ ΕΠΙΑΝΑΝ ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑ Κ ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ Κ ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ.ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ H ILIO LINES ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ.ΗΡΘΕ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΤΑ.HΡΘΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ H AEGINA FLYING DOLPHINS Η ΚΙRIAKOULIS MARITIME (ΜΕ 10 ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ) Κ ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ Η ΒΑΣΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ FLYING DOLPHINS.KAΜΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΩΣΕ.ΕΚΑΝΕ Κ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΟ SEA JET.ΤΩΡΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η AEGEAN FLYING DOLPHINS ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΕΡΕΣ ΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΙΩΣΕΙ.ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ Κ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ MTU.  (ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ Κ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ ΒΟΙΩΝ)

----------


## hayabusa

πρέπει όντως να ήταν πανέμορφη εμπειρία τόσο από από ανθρωπιστική όσο από καραβολατρική άποψη αφού δεν βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα ένα δελφίνι να μπαίνει μέσα στο λιμάνι με τις "μπάντες".

Φυσικά αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν στην προσπάθεια αυτή και ιδιαίτερα στον κυβερνήτη που έφερε αυτή την ομολογουμένως δύσκολη αποστολή σε πέρας.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ξερει κανεις που βρισκεται το flying dolphin 19?εχει να κανει δρομολογια απο τον ιούνιο.

----------


## poseidon_express

> ενα ιπταμενο δελφινι στις σποραδες!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15462


Σχεδόν στις Σποράδες! Για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς, η φωτογραφία είναι από το λιμάνι του ¶η-Γιάννη στο Πήλιο, και αυτό την καθιστά ακόμα πιο σπάνια! Η σύνδεση του Πηλίου με ιπτάμενα έγινε με πρωτοβουλία των τοπικών φορέων των τότε Κοινοτήτων του Ανατολικού Πηλίου και ξεκίνησε, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το 1995, επί CERES. Αρχικά είχε δρομολόγια Τετάρτη, Σάββατο και Κυριακή από ¶η-Γιάννη προς Σποράδες-Βόλο και προς Θεσσαλονίκη. Αργότερα προστέθηκε στα λιμάνια προσέγγισης στο Πήλιο και το Χορευτό, το επίνειο του χωριού Ζαγορά. Πολύ γρήγορα κόπηκε το Χορευτό λόγω μειωμένης ζήτησης, όχι ότι το δρομολόγιο από ¶η-Γιάννη πήγαινε πολύ καλύτερα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κοπεί κι αυτή η προσέγγιση γύρω στο 2001. Μια προσπάθεια αναβίωσης πριν από 3 χρόνια με τα δελφίνια της εταιρίας VOSPO απέτυχε πριν καλά καλά ξεκινήσει. Η διαδρομή πάντως κατά μήκος των ακτών του Πηλίου μέχρι τη Σκιάθο ήταν κάτι περισσότερο από μαγευτική!

----------


## captain 83

Noμίζω οτι η ΒΟΣΠΟ επιανε Τρίκερι Νησί Τρίκερι. Δεν πήγαινε Αη Γιάννη, κ.τ.λ.

----------


## poseidon_express

> Noμίζω οτι η ΒΟΣΠΟ επιανε Τρίκερι Νησί Τρίκερι. Δεν πήγαινε Αη Γιάννη, κ.τ.λ.


Έγινε προσπάθεια μια θερινή σαιζόν να γίνουν δρομολόγια από ¶η-Γιάννη, είχαν τοποθετηθεί μάλιστα διαφημιστικές αφίσες στον ¶η-Γιάννη και τα πέριξ χωριά, αλλά, ενώ είχαν εκδοθεί εισιτήρια για το πρώτο δρομολόγιο, υπήρξε κάποια εμπλοκή με το λιμεναρχείο Βόλου όπως μας είχαν πει και δεν εκτελέστηκε ποτέ. Γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι η απόπειρα απέτυχε εν τη γενέση της.

----------


## εφοπλιζων

> Σχεδόν στις Σποράδες! Για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς, η φωτογραφία είναι από το λιμάνι του ¶η-Γιάννη στο Πήλιο, και αυτό την καθιστά ακόμα πιο σπάνια! Η σύνδεση του Πηλίου με ιπτάμενα έγινε με πρωτοβουλία των τοπικών φορέων των τότε Κοινοτήτων του Ανατολικού Πηλίου και ξεκίνησε, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το 1995, επί CERES. Αρχικά είχε δρομολόγια Τετάρτη, Σάββατο και Κυριακή από ¶η-Γιάννη προς Σποράδες-Βόλο και προς Θεσσαλονίκη. Αργότερα προστέθηκε στα λιμάνια προσέγγισης στο Πήλιο και το Χορευτό, το επίνειο του χωριού Ζαγορά. Πολύ γρήγορα κόπηκε το Χορευτό λόγω μειωμένης ζήτησης, όχι ότι το δρομολόγιο από ¶η-Γιάννη πήγαινε πολύ καλύτερα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κοπεί κι αυτή η προσέγγιση γύρω στο 2001. Μια προσπάθεια αναβίωσης πριν από 3 χρόνια με τα δελφίνια της εταιρίας VOSPO απέτυχε πριν καλά καλά ξεκινήσει. Η διαδρομή πάντως κατά μήκος των ακτών του Πηλίου μέχρι τη Σκιάθο ήταν κάτι περισσότερο από μαγευτική!


OΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟΣ Η ΚΟΙΝΟΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΕΙΜΝΗΣΤΟ ΚΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΓΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΡΗ ΤΟΥ.ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΧΙ ΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## ktmakis

Οταν δούλευα στις Ceres (στη μηχανογράφηση) ταξίδευα πολύ συχνά με τα δελφίνια. Πάντα τρέχανε όταν χρειαζόταν κάποιος βοήθεια. Ο αείμνηστος κυρ Γιώργης ήταν λεβεντιά. Εβαζε λεωφορείο από το σταθμό του Ησαπ μέχρι τη Ζέα δωρεάν για τους επιβάτες. Επίσης και στους 2 σεισμούς (τον 2ο τον έζησα μέσα στο κτήριο) βοήθησε πάρα πολύ το κόσμο που δούλευε στην εταιρεία. 
Κρίμα που ο Peter απόφάσισε να μην ασχοληθεί με την ακτοπλοοία. 
Χαίρομαι πραγματικά που συνεχίζεται η βοήθεια των δελφινιών στο κόσμο.

----------


## nikolaras10

RE PAIDIA XERETAI PWS THA VRW TO IPTAMENO AYTO PU EXEI FTIAXEI ME TA SIMVOLA TIS CERES MPOREI KAPIOS NA VOITHISEI???

----------


## mastropanagos

Ο καπετανιος του Flying Dolphin 17 σας ευχεται μια ευχαριστη πτηση..!! :Very Happy: 
DSC00007 (Custom).JPG

----------


## captainstathis

> Ο καπετανιος του Flying Dolphin 17 σας ευχεται μια ευχαριστη πτηση..!!
> DSC00007 (Custom).JPG


Γ....η φωτογραφια,μπραβο!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Γ....η φωτογραφια,μπραβο!


Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε μου,να εισαι καλα..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ο καπετανιος του Flying Dolphin 17 σας ευχεται μια ευχαριστη πτηση..!!
> DSC00007 (Custom).JPG


Δε πιστεύω να είναι και τόσο ευχάριστη :Razz: !!!Τι μου θύμισες φίλε μου,μια φορά ταξίδεψα με δελφίνι για Σπέτσες με τη κοπέλα μου-η οποία δεν είχε καμία σχέση με θάλασσα,Βεροιώτισσα-καθόμασταν στο τελευταίο παραθυράκι-όπως βλέπετε στη φώτο-και με είχε πεθάνει στη μουρμούρα επειδή διάλεξα δελφίνι και όχι συμβατικό,είχε χειρότερο καιρό απ'ότι στη φώτο και πήγαινε γ......ώντας!!!Όταν βγήκαμε τα είχε δεί ΟΛΑ και έβριζε μονολογώντας-ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΧΩΡΙΣΕ- αλλά με έλεγε......ψυχοπαθή :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!Γιατι????????

----------


## εφοπλιζων

> Γ....η φωτογραφια,μπραβο!


ΣΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙ CERES ΚΥΡΙΕΣ Κ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ  Κ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΝΟ...ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΙΓΙΝΑ Κ ΠΕΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 60 ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΩΝ ΘΑ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ 40 ΛΕΠΤΑ

ΚΥΡΙΕΣ Κ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΑΤΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ Κ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΤΗΣΗ ΜΑΣ.

Κ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ
 FLY OVER THE WAYS WITH THE FLYING DOLPHINS
 WE FLYING BACK WHILE THE OTHERS ARRIVE
  CERES THE EASY WAY
  27 ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΑ Κ ΕΝΑ FLYING KAT ΣΤΙΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ
  ΣΤΙΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΩΝ
   ΤΑΧΥΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΣΗ ΥΨΗΛΗ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ
    TEN YEARS AT YOUR SERVICE RELIABLY AND SAFELY

----------


## Vortigern

*Και διαφορα ιπταμενα δελφινια στον Πειραια...*

----------


## sylver23

επειδη δεν βρισκω θεμα γενικο για τα fd της hellenic το βαζω εδω .αμα υπαρχει παρακαλω να μεταφερθει 

το 10 το καλο... :Razz: 

F D 10.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για τους νεαρούς φίλους  Thanasis89, eliasalsan, laz94 και στους δυναμικούς *Vortigern (σε όλα)* και *speedkiller (σε όνομα)* μιας και ταιριάζει το θέμα: *Flying Dolphin 4*  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Για τους νεαρούς φίλους Thanasis89, eliasalsan, laz94 και στους δυναμικούς *Vortigern (σε όλα)* και *speedkiller (σε όνομα)* μιας και ταιριάζει το θέμα: *Flying Dolphin 4*


 
Κατά την γνώμη μου, μια από τις ωραιώτερες φωτο στο forum μας!!  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση!!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπέροχη αφιέρωση Leo  :Very Happy:  ! Φοβερή φωτογραφία !

----------


## Vortigern

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και εγω Λεο,πολυ ομορφη φωτο με ωραια χρωματα!!Ευχαριστουμε.....

----------


## sylver23

σημερινη αφιξη του 17 με την θαλασσα χρωματισμενη απο το ηλιοβασιλεμα

----------


## Speedkiller

Να βάλω και γω το τηλεκατευθυνόμενο μου... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24277

Σας αρέσει????Ουπς λάθος...δεν είναι aegean....Παρακαλώ delete....

----------


## sylver23

ελα μωρε μικρο το κακο

ρε συ κωστα οντως λες και ειναι τηλεκαυτεθηνομενο μοντελακι φαινεται στην φωτο σου

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μας αρεσει και πολυ μαλιστα  :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

10.jpg

flying.jpg
το δεκαρι σημερα λιγο πριν την εισοδο του στον πειραια, οχι βεβαια σε προγραμματισμενο δρομολογιο αλλα μαλλον μετα απο συντηρηση.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ ωραιες  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

αναχωρηση στις 28/01 του υδροπτερυγου αγνωστου Νο με backround το αρτεμης και το ποσειδων ελλας

----------


## εφοπλιζων

> αναχωρηση στις 28/01 του υδροπτερυγου αγνωστου Νο με backround το αρτεμης και το ποσειδων ελλας


 TO F/D XVII (17) EINAI

----------


## dimitris

το flying 15 & 18
flying.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ψψψψψψψψψψψψψ, σούπερ! Μ ο ν α δ ι κ ή...

----------


## dimitris

> Ψψψψψψψψψψψψψ, σούπερ! Μ ο ν α δ ι κ ή...


Ευχαριστω!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## captainstathis

> το flying 15 & 18
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30029


Πωπω,απο τις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες.Οταν την ειδα εμεινα....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iπταμενα δελφινια πρωι πρωι!
net (338).jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μια ερωτηση: Σημερα το μεσημερι, που καφεδιαζομουν στην Ευγενεια, ειδα ενα φορτηγο πλοιο, να μεταφερει ενα δελφινι της Hellenic Seaways. Απ'οτι ειδα στο ΑIS, το πλοιο ειναι το ΤΗΟR INGEBORG, με προορισμο το Port Said. Ξερει καποιος ποιο ειναι το δελφινι? Γιατι δεν εβγαλα φωτο. αλλα δενξερω αν φαινοταν και κατι.

----------


## captain 83

Μπως ήταν κανένα από τα παροπλισμένα που έχει;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μπως ήταν κανένα από τα παροπλισμένα που έχει;


Noμιζω ηταν με τα παλια χρωματα, και Κομετα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να το εδω ειναι μας αποχαιρετα και αυτο το ανωνυμο ex ceres δελφινι
fd.JPG

fd (1).JPG

----------


## sylver23

μην πουμε κατι...ο κωστας θα ειναι εκει..τι να πω!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Να το εδω ειναι μας αποχαιρετα και αυτο το ανωνυμο ex ceres δελφινι


Να υποθεσω οτι ησουν στην Γερμανικη σκαλα? Εγω πανω απο το Νεο Μωλο, αλλα φωτο δεν θα το προλαβαινα!

----------


## scoufgian

> Να υποθεσω οτι ησουν στην Γερμανικη σκαλα? Εγω πανω απο το Νεο Μωλο, αλλα φωτο δεν θα το προλαβαινα!


 υπαρχει και η γνωστη "οικογενεια" μπρουφας 1-2,και δεν συμμαζευεται :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> υπαρχει και η γνωστη "οικογενεια" μπρουφας 1-2,και δεν συμμαζευεται


A... Eιμαι "τσακωμενος" με αυτα... Too small for me!!  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το κωσταντης ηταν του φιλου οδυσσεα  αποστολου απο εκει εγινε η δουλεια!

----------


## helatros68

Και μια αλλη φωτο απο την αναχωρηση..Μηπως ο Ben που εχει φωτο απο κοντα μπορει να μου πει το ονομα του πλοιου?
FD 14.3.2009.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Thor ingeborg ειναι το ονομα του πλοιου που μεταφερει το f\d ?

----------


## helatros68

Ευχαριστω Ben

----------


## hayabusa

πανταχού παρών ο ΒΕΝ. τον ευχαριστούμε θερμά  :Very Happy:

----------


## cptvlg

Το δελφίνι αυτό δεν πρέπει να είναι της HSW. Παίζει να είναι ένα της Aegean που πουλήθηκε πρόσφατα, αν πρόλαβαν να το βάψουν, γιατί τα φινιστρίνια εκεί παραπέμπουν

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

POIO DELFINI TIS AEGEAN POULITHIKE?

----------


## Eng

Μολις ειδα ολο το θεμα, και πραγματικα ειναι πολυ καλο. Τωρα βεβαια.. λεω να βαλω κατι αλλά απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως κανενας (επιβατης..) μπορει να με πει και..ταχυπλοο. Παρόλα αυτα ομως να δυο φωτο από το 23 (Κομετα) εν δραση..και απο το 29 (κολχυδα) εν πτηση. Sorry για τις δυο τελευταιες αλλά ειναι από κινητο. Οι διαφορες στα απόνερα - ενω μικρος θυμαμαι ελεγα πως το _χωρις μυτη_ δελφινη παει πιο γρηγορα - εντουτοις είναι οτι οπως αναφερετε μεσα, λόγο σχηματος. Υπάρχει βεβαια και η επιστημονική εξήγηση αλλά αστε το για αλλη φορα!!

----------


## hsw

Το flying dolphin 18 εν πλω από Πόρτο Χέλι για Σπέτσες

----------


## dimitris

Ετοιμο για δοκιμαστικο το flying dolfin XXIX παρουσια επιθεωρητη μετα το μικρο περιστατικο που ειχε, οπως ανεφερα νωριτερα εδω

----------


## mixalis09

καλημερα απο καλημνο  φοβερα τα δημιουργιματα σου

----------


## hsw

Flying dolphin 18 στον Πειραιά, 14 Απριλίου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING DOLPHIN 29  στην πανεμορφη ερμιονηIMG_2613.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Καλημέρα !! Υπάρχει καμια φωτο του ΚΑΒΕΙΡΟΣ της SAOS ?

----------


## scoufgian

Flying Dolphin XXII εξω απο τον Αγιο Κωνσταντινο.Αφιερωμενη σε Mike Rodos.Vortigern,Passage,Trakman,Dimitri,Prutani και Μarsant

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

kale pou kateuthinetai tetoia wra to f/d 17???me 8 n.m paei pros psitaleia meria!!! :Confused:

----------


## captain 83

Στο Πέραμα είναι αραγμένο.

----------


## sylver23

Το υδροπτερυγο 19 δικαιολογώντας τον τιτλο ''ιπταμενο''

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> Το υδροπτερυγο 19 δικαιολογώντας τον τιτλο ''ιπταμενο''


Πρόκειται τελικά να φύγει ο καπτά-Γιάννης για τη Νάξο και "πετάει" από τη χαρά του;  :Very Happy:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Ξερει κανεις τι εγινε με τα δελφινια 4 και 10 που απεσυρε φετος η Hellenic Seaways?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D 15* Στο λιμανι του Πειραια 6 Ιουνιου 2009.

DSCN1180.jpg

----------


## marikos100

pedia xeri kanis p mporo na to download\/???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING DOLPHIN 17 τυπου κολχιδα εν πλω αφιερωση για τον χρηστη ankona 2005


fd17.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

Ενα ιπταμενο Δελφινη στηνοντας ενα σουζιδη παει για Αιγινα...καπου εκει τουλαχιστον...

Και ενα που μαλλον πρεπει να εχει φυγει απο Ελλαδα και να ειναι σε καποιο διαλυτηριο πλεον το Sea Falcon II

----------


## hayabusa

*Θανο, το λινκ της πρώτης φωτογραφίας οδηγεί στην ίδια φωτό με το δεύτερο 
*

----------


## Vortigern

> *Θανο, το λινκ της πρώτης φωτογραφίας οδηγεί στην ίδια φωτό με το δεύτερο*


 
Sorryyyyy

Εδω ειναι εδω ειναι εδω ειναι εδω ειναι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

FLYING DOLPHIN 10 & FLYING DOLPHIN 23 
Bολος 14 Ιουνιου 2008
ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΡΓΟΥ ΒΟΛΟΣ 14.6.08 001.jpg
ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΡΓΟΥ ΒΟΛΟΣ 14.6.08 026.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Flying Dolphin 15 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## george123

01.07.2009
Νο 19

----------


## DimitrisT

FlyingDolphin 17  χτεσινή αναχωρηση.
DSCF0974.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Το f/d Hermes στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

ΑΙΓΙΝΑ Νοέμβριος 2007 FLYING DOLPHIN 18 
PLOIA 012.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Flying Dolphin 17

----------


## naftopoulo

Το flying dolphin 19 αναχωρει...

DSC00759i.jpg

DSC00761i.jpg

εδω γκαζωνει... :Wink: 
DSC00764i.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση flying dolphin 15

----------


## sg3

τι διαφορες εχουν τα  Flying Dolphin 15 kai Flying Dolphin 17,18... :Confused:

----------


## leonidas

> τι διαφορες εχουν τα  Flying Dolphin 15 kai Flying Dolphin 17,18...


Νομιζω πως υπαρχουν 2 ειδη δελφινιων.
Το ενα ειδος ειναι στο Flying Dolphin 15 που εχει κυκλικη πλωρη με παραθυρα και επισης κυκλικη πρυμνη.
Το αλλο ειδος ειναι στα Flying Dolphin 17 και 18 οπου εχουν μυτερη πλωρη χωρις παραθυρα και ευθεια πρυμνη.
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα αλλα τα να λεω και σωστα.
Αν ειναι κανεις που ξερει ας παρεμβει. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Leonida,δες *εδώ* στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος τα γράφει όλα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Flyingdolphin 19

----------


## DimitrisT

Flying Dolphin 15 άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## hsw

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε DimitrisT! Μπράβο

----------


## leonidas

Ιπταμενο Δελφινι 15 αφιξη στην Αιγινα στις 7/7/09 πανω απο τον ΦΟΙΒΟ. :Very Happy: (κλασσικα):mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

Το πέταγμα του f/d 19 πάνω απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Το πέταγμα του f/d 19 πάνω απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος!!


τρομερη η φωτογραφια σου!!!!!!!

----------


## hayabusa

*μια προσθαλάσσωση σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Αίγινα.



*

----------


## cpt babis

F/D 19
DSC00027.JPG
DSC00028.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή είσοδο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά του Flying Dolphin 18.

----------


## DimitrisT

¶φιξη του Flying Dolphin 29 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## vinman

Έξω απο τα φανάρια του Πειραιά,Παρασκευή 18-09 πάνω απο το Νήσος Χίος!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57578

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Έξω απο τα φανάρια του Πειραιά,Παρασκευή 18-09 πάνω απο το Νήσος Χίος!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57578


ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενδιαφερον!Ξερεις μηπως, ποια εταιρεια τα ειχε?Κατι σαν την ιστορια του captain  george, νυν highspeed 1, μοιαζει.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ben Ceres ήταν. Ετσι ξεκίνησε η εταιρία με τα υδροπτέρυγα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D 15*...Αιγινα 24-10-2009. 

PHOTO 116.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D 15*...Αιγινα 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 117.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D 15*...Αιγινα 24-10-2009. 

PHOTO 118.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To F/D20  24/10/2009 μόλις έχει αναχωρήσει απο Πειραιά για τον TSS APOLLON.


fd20.JPG

fd201.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To F/D20 24/10/2009 μόλις έχει αναχωρήσει απο Πειραιά για τον TSS APOLLON.
> 
> 
> fd20.JPG
> 
> fd201.JPG


_Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω._
*F/D 17*...  Σαρωνικος 18-10-2009.

AIGINA 061.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Flying Dolphin XVII** έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 12/07/09...*
*Φωτογραφία από το Έλυρος...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Maroulis Nikos και T.S.S APOLLON!*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Flying Dolphin XVII** έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 12/07/09...*
> *Φωτογραφία από το Έλυρος...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Maroulis Nikos και T.S.S APOLLON!*


Να είσαι καλά nissos mykonos   :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες όλων!! Μπράβο!!




> To F/D20  24/10/2009 μόλις έχει αναχωρήσει απο Πειραιά για τον TSS APOLLON.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61957
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61958


Μια διόρθωση μόνο. Είναι το Flying Dolphin 29. Δεν υπάρχει 20.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πάρα πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες όλων!! Μπράβο!!
> 
> 
> 
> Μια διόρθωση μόνο. Είναι το Flying Dolphin 29. Δεν υπάρχει 20.


Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Εν ώρα απογείωσης... :Razz: 
FLYING DOLPHIN 18  :Very Happy:  


DSCN2695.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

29/11 Το Flying Dolphin 29 αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά και "απογειώνεται"

----------


## DimitrisT

29/11 Το Flying Dolphin 29 εν πλω για Πειραιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* F/D 29* ..._ Αιγινα 31-10-2009._

PHOTO 093.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D 29*... Αιγινα 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 094.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING DOLPHIN 4 τυπου cometa στην αιγινα


IMG_3958.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING DOLPHIN 10 στη ροτα για αιγινα

IMG_1267.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D 19*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 014.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για τον BEN....

*100_1768.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Flying Dolphin 17

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D 17*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 169.jpg
_Για τους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,Apostolos,theofilos-ship,despo.   _

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφες Ben και T.S.S.....η στιγμη της απογειωσης για σας....

----------


## DimitrisT

To Flying Dolphin 29 ξεκινάει το ταξίδι του......

----------


## ktmakis

Ωραία χρόνια τότε. Δούλευα στη μηχανογράφηση και έκανα κάθε μήνα όλα τα ταξίδια με τα ιπτάμενα.

Πόρο - Υδρα - Σπέτσες - Πορτοχέλι  - Ερμιόνη
Κύθνο - Σίφνο - Σέριφο - Μήλο
Αγ.Κων/νο - Βόλο - Σκιάθο - Σκόπελο - Αλλόνησο

πολλές φορές στη γέφυρα με τους καπεταναιους...

Θυμάμαι το Γιώργο τον Αντωνίου στις Σποράδες και πόσους άλλους που τώρα ξεχνώ.

Κρίμα που ο Peter δεν συνέχισε το έργο του πατέρα του. Ισως να έκανε καλά για τη τσέπη του αλλά εμάς που τα ζήσαμε τα σκαριά αυτά μας στεναχώρησε.

----------


## ορφεας

Αγκίστρι 4/1/2010 FLYING DOLFING 18
fd18.JPG
fd18 1.JPG

----------


## giannis pappous

> Η πιο γνωστή επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα του *Γεωργίου Π.* *Λιβανού* στη χώρα μας, πέραν της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας, ήταν και παραμένουν τα «ιπτάμενα δελφίνια», που έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους στον Αργοσαρωνικό πριν από 21 χρόνια, ανατρέποντας «συμβατικούς τρόπους μεταφοράς» δεκαετιών. Η ιδέα για τη δρομολόγησή τους, όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράξενο, ήρθε από τη μακρινή χώρα του Ανατέλλοντος Ηλίου και από έναν επιστήθιο φίλο και στενό συνεργάτη για χρόνια του έλληνα εφοπλιστή. Το «αφεντικό» του ναυπηγείου Χακοντάτε στη Βόρεια Ιαπωνία ονόματι *Γκόντα* ήταν ο άνθρωπος που παρακίνησε τον Γ. Π. Λιβανό να ασχοληθεί επιχειρηματικά με τα «ιπτάμενα δελφίνια». Επιπλέον, ο ιάπωνας μάνατζερ αποτέλεσε και τον συνδετικό κρίκο ανάμεσα στον έλληνα εφοπλιστή και στους Ρώσους που διέθεταν τα σκάφη. 
> 
> Τα δύο παρατημένα στην Ελευσίνα υδροπτέρυγα «made in USSR» αποτέλεσαν την πρώτη μαγιά για τον στόλο της CERES, που έφτιαξε το ορμητήριό του στη μαρίνα Ζέας, στον Πειραιά. Τα «ιπτάμενα δελφίνια», όπως καθιερώθηκε να λέγονται τα ιδιόρρυθμα σκάφη που δεν «πατούσαν» το νερό, ξεχύθηκαν στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Στις αρχές εκτελούσαν το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Πόρος - Υδρα - Σπέτσες, για να ακολουθήσουν στη συνέχεια η «προαστιακή» γραμμή της Αίγινας, τα νησιά των Βόρειων Σποράδων, λιμάνια της Νοτιοανατολικής Πελοποννήσου, τα μικρά και τα μεγάλα νησιά των Κυκλάδων. 
> 
> Τα δύο σοβιετικά υδροπτέρυγα έγιναν με την πάροδο του καιρού τριάντα, ενώ σχεδόν τίποτα «εσωτερικά» και «εξωτερικά» δεν θύμιζε την αρχική καταγωγή τους. Και αυτό γιατί άλλαξαν τα πάντα μέσα και έξω: από μηχανές, πτερύγια και έλικες ως τα καθίσματα και τα συστήματα εξαερισμού. Παράλληλα δημιουργήθηκε υποδομή (όπως η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική μονάδα στο Πέραμα ή η εγκατάσταση ενός γερανού 140 τόνων στις εγκαταστάσεις του ΟΛΠ) για την αυτοδύναμη κάλυψη των απαραίτητων εργασιών συντήρησης, καθαρισμού κλπ. 
> 
> Το επιχειρηματικό εγχείρημα των «ιπτάμενων δελφινιών» όχι μόνον πέτυχε αλλά έδωσε την ευκαιρία να δεθούν οι σχέσεις του Γ. Π. Λιβανού με τους τότε σοβιετικούς αξιωματούχους. Αποτέλεσμα αυτών των σχέσεων, η συνεργασία των δύο πλευρών στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα και ειδικότερα στον τομέα της μεταφοράς παραγώγων προϊόντων του πετρελαίου. Μάλιστα, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 οι αξιωματούχοι της Μόσχας δέχθηκαν να παραχωρήσουν την πρωτοκαθεδρία του συνεταιρισμού τους στον έλληνα εφοπλιστή, ο οποίος ανέλαβε να δώσει παραγγελία σε κορεατικά ναυπηγεία για το «χτίσιμο» καινούργιων πλοίων. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα πλοία αγοράστηκαν μετά την κατάρρευση της Σοβιετικής Ενωσης από τον Λιβανό «σε λογικές τιμές», όπως παρατηρούν ειδικοί εμπειρογνώμονες της ναυτιλιακής αγοράς. 
> (Πηγη : To Βημα)
> 
> Στις παρακατω φωτο διακρινεται το 3d μοντελο *Flying Dolphin XXI* που κατασκευασα για το _Virtual Sailor_. Το ''εντυσα'' με τα χρωματα και τα σινιαλα της θρυλικης *Ceres*, γιατι τα θεωρω ετσι πιο ομορφα,πιο ιστορικα και πιο κοντα σε αυτο που καποτε μικρο με ενθουσιαζε, το "ιπταμενο δελφινι".





Σε παρακαλώ μου το στέλνεις στο email   giannispappous@gmail.com

----------


## vinman

*F/D 29,Πειραιάς 12 Φλεβάρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77455

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77456

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*F/D 17 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!*
*PA189094_5215832010.JPG*
*Για τους φίλους Trakman και vinman.*

----------


## vinman

*F/D 19 χθές έξω απο το λιμάνι..!!
Για τον Nissos Mykonos και τον Thanasis89!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82553

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *F/D 19 χθές έξω απο το λιμάνι..!!
> Για τον Nissos Mykonos και τον Thanasis89!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82553


*Μανώλη έχεις βαλθεί να μας τρελάνεις!Υπέροχες όλες οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες σήμερα!!Η επόμενη για σένα και τον Thanasis89!
F/D 17 λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
*PA189095.JPG
*
*

----------


## vinman

*F/D 15*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82858


*F/D 19*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82857

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flying Dolphins 27 την ώρα που ο γερανός το βγάζει στη βάση του για συντήρηση. Για όλους τους φίλους 

FLYING DOLPHINS 27 01 08-04-2010.jpg

FLYING DOLPHINS 27 02 08-04-2010.jpg

FLYING DOLPHINS 27 03 08-04-2010.jpg

FLYING DOLPHINS 27 04 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Πειραιάς- 8/4/2010. απο το FLYING DOLFING XVII.
FLYING DOLFING XIX.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Τα δρομολόγια των ταχυπλόων πλοίων της HELLENIC SEAWAYS για το καλοκαίρι απο Πειραιά για πόρο, Ύδρα, Ερμιόνη,Σπέτσες, Πόρτο Χέλι, Αίγινα, Αγκίσρι.

----------


## vinman

*Πρωινή αναχώρηση του f/d 18!
Για τους Trakman,Captain_nionios,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21  ,Rocinante,Κάρολος,Nikos_V,Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86452

----------


## Trakman

Πορεία σε χρυσό μονοπάτι.... ΜΑΓΙΚΗ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

"The Golden course..." Τέλεια vinmanίδη ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*f/d 19 σήμερα το μεσημεράκι..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87676

----------


## Leo

Πες μου ότι πήγες και με τον Μπόμπ ταξίδι..... Τι άλλο θα σκεφτείς δεν ξέρω  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*f/d 19....''σούζα το αλογάκι''...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89498

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*F/D 19 εν πλω...Φωτογραφία από το Απόλλων Ελλάς..*
*Για τους φίλους Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo,Rocinante και dokimakos21..*
P5029878.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

το flying dolfing xv καθως και μαλον το flying dolfing xvii κατευθυνονται προν το κερατσινι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flying dolphin 19 την ώρα που ο γερανός το βούτηξε απο τις βάσεις του και το έκανε μπανάκι. Χαρισμένες σε LEO, vinman, Super Jet, Nissos Mykonos, Trakman & Thanasis89. :Razz:  

FLYING DOLPHIN 19 01 03-06-2010.jpg

FLYING DOLPHIN 19 02.jpg

FLYING DOLPHIN 19 03.jpg

FLYING DOLPHIN 19 04.jpg

FLYING DOLPHIN 19 05.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή για την αφιεροση. υπεροχες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## hsw

Απ' ότι βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες, τα Flying Dolphin 4, 10 και 21 είναι ακόμα βαμμένα με τα χρώματα της Hellenic Seaways δεν έχουν πουληθεί και δε λειτουργούν. Γιατί όμως η εταιρεία δεν τα εμφανίζει στο στόλο της και δεν τα εκμεταλλεύεται σε κάποια γραμμή; Τι κερδίζει αυτή τη στιγμή από αυτά;

----------


## Orion_v

Flying Dolphins  :Razz:  

Πειραιάς.  

P7122564fda.JPG

Aίγινα.

P7122441fdc.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Flying Dolphin 15 έξω από την Αίγινα.. Για τον φίλο Orion_V..!*
P4104642.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

Σ' ευχαριστω !!!  :Very Happy: : για σενα το 17.

P9071526fd17.JPG

...και εφυγε 

P9071530fd17b.JPG

----------


## vinman

*f/d 19 έξω απο τον Πειραιά στις 11 Ιουνίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95129

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/D 29 ...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1647.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce  και vinman_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D* *19*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1661.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To F/D 23 όπως μας προσπέρασε στις 29/06/2010, ανάμεσα Ευβοια & Βόλο πηγαίνοντας στον Αγ.Κωνσταντίνο. Φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ποσειδώνας. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, Orion_v, Nissos Mykonos, hsw, & Super Jet. :Razz:  

FLYING DOLPHIN 23 01 29-06-2010.jpg

FLYING DOLPHIN 23 02 29-06-2010.jpg

FLYING DOLPHIN 23 03 29-06-2010.jpg

FLYING DOLPHIN 23 04 29-06-2010.jpg

FLYING DOLPHIN 23 05 29-06-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING DOLPHIN 29 αναχωρει απο την νταπια σπετσων για το πορτο χελι χθες το βραδυ, οπου θα διανυκτερευσει και σημερα απεργισει


IMG_0840.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D 18*...Πειραιας 10-7-2010.
DSCN2576.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLYING DOLPHIN 19 απο αιγινα για πειραια

IMG_0901.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

To F/D 15 αναχωρεί στις 21/06/2010. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, vinman & T.S.S. APOLLON.  :Razz:  

F-D 15 01 21-06-2010.jpg

F-D 15 02 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To F/D 18 την ώρα που ο γερανός το πάει για μπανάκι!!!! :Wink: . Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, vinman & T.S.S. APOLLON. 


F-D 18 03 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D 18 04 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D 18 05 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D 18 06 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D 18 07 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F/D 17πλησιάζοντας το λιμάνι του Πόρου στις 07-09-2010 στις 09.20. Χαρισμένη σε Tsikalos, mike_rodos, smuggler72, T.S.S APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.:wink::roll: 

F-D 17 01 07-09-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*F/D 15.* Στον Πειραια 2/09/10..
DSCN0961.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

> Το F/D 17πλησιάζοντας το λιμάνι του Πόρου στις 07-09-2010 στις 09.20. Χαρισμένη σε Tsikalos, mike_rodos, smuggler72, T.S.S APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.:wink::roll: 
> 
> F-D 17 01 07-09-2010.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ Παντελή για την Αφιέρωση...

----------


## DimitrisT

Flying Dolphin 17 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Φωτογραφία από το Μυτιλήνη.
DSCF7849.jpg
αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του θέματος.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φύγε εσύ...




Έλα εσύ...

----------


## hsw

Μήπως ξέρετε τι κατανάλωση έχουν τα δελφίνια;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F/D 29 την ώρα που κάνει μπανάκι στις 13/09/2010. :Wink:  :Razz:  
Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, vinman, T.S.S. APOLLON, manoubras 33, DimitrisT, Akis Dionisis & hsw. 


F-D 29 01 13-09-2010.jpg

F-D 29 02 13-09-2010.jpg

F-D 29 03 13-09-2010.jpg

F-D 29 04 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## vinman

*f/d 18!
Για τον Pantelis2009*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109911

----------


## pantelis2009

Καταπληκτική φωτο φίλε vinman και ανταποδίδω. :Wink:  
*F/D 19...22/09/2010.* πρώτα κάπνισε τον Πειραιά και μετά έφυγε :Very Happy:  

F-D 19 01 22-09-2010.jpg

F-D 19 02 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*F/D 17* Στο λιμανι του Πειραια..
DSCN1261.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το 29 ένα απόγευμα καθώς μπαίνει στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά...

----------


## f/b delfini

Μια κολχιδα καθως εμπενε στο Πειραιαhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxmKAkUjJ1oκαι στο virtual sailor 1.φευγει απο τα μεθανα  2.Αφιξη στον Πορο Για τους pantelis2009, BEN BRUCE, vinman, T.S.S. APOLLON, manoubras 33, DimitrisT, Akis Dionisis & hsw

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε f/b delfini :Wink: . Υπέροχα :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F/D 19 αναχωρεί απο Πειραιά στις 13/10/2010. 
Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, vinman, T.S.S. APOLLON, manoubras 33, DimitrisT, Akis Dionisis, hsw & f/b delfini :Wink:  :Razz: .


F-D 19 01 13-10-2010.jpg

F-D 19 02 13-10-2010.jpg

F-D 19 03 13-10-2010.jpg

F-D 19 04 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Το F/D 19 αναχωρεί απο Πειραιά στις 13/10/2010. 
> Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, vinman, T.S.S. APOLLON, manoubras 33, DimitrisT, Akis Dionisis, hsw & f/b delfini.
> 
> 
> F-D 19 01 13-10-2010.jpg
> 
> F-D 19 02 13-10-2010.jpg
> 
> F-D 19 03 13-10-2010.jpg
> ...


Τέλειες, ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koukou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ….είχα να μπω αρκετά χρόνια σε δελφίνι …γρήγορο και ευέλικτο όπως και τότε …το ταξίδι από Πειραιά – Σπέτσες  σε πολύ καλό χρόνο…μάλλον θα πρέπει όμως να τους κάνουν μια μικρο ανακαίνιση στο εσωτερικό!

----------


## nkr

Το F/D 15 καθως αναχωρει.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,koukou,vinman,f/d delfini,Akis dionisis,
manoubras33,tss apollon,deep blue,Καρολος και σε ολο το nautilia!!

----------


## f/b delfini

Ευχαριστω πολυ, τελεια φωτοοο!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

F-D 17 29-09-2010.jpg
*F/D 17....29/09/2010* την ώρα που το βγάζουν στην επισκευαστική.

----------


## laz94

Για τους φίλους Leo, pantelis2009, f/b delfini, nkr...

----------


## f/b delfini

Θενκ γιου βερυ-βερυ-βερυ-βερυ ματς. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε laz94 και ανταποδίδω :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


F-D 17 29-07-2010.jpg
*F/D 17...29/07/2010.*

----------


## laz94

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε laz94 και ανταποδίδω.
> 
> 
> F-D 17 29-07-2010.jpg
> *F/D 17...29/07/2010.*


Ευχαριστώ πολυ φίλε παντελή! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας παμε πεντε χρονια πισω, τοτε που τραβαγαμε με φιλμ


scan0010.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πότε περίπου καταργήθηκε το λιμάνι της Ζέας (πισίνα) ως λιμάνι προσέγγισης των δελφινιών Αίγινας, Πόρου και υπόλοιπου Αργοσαρωνικού. Επίσης πότε σταμάτησαν τα δρομολόγια των δελφινιών προς Μονεμβασιά, Λεωνίδιο, Τυρό,κλπ. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..

----------


## zamas

* Ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες του «F/D ΧΙΧ»*


*Με καθυστέρηση μιας ώρας* κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας το «F/D ΧΙΧ»  που εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο «Πειραιά – Πόρο – Ύδρα –  Ερμιόνη – Σπέτσες – Πόρτο Χέλι», *διότι κατά την διαδρομή του από τον  Πόρο στην Ύδρα, είχε εμπλοκή διχτύου στην προπέλα του.*

Το «F/D ΧΙΧ» προσέδεσε με ασφάλεια στον προβλήτα στις 19:30 μ.μ., αντί  της προγραμματισμένης 18:30 μ.μ. και απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι στις 19:50  με 38 επιβάτες.

Πηγή: zougla.gr

----------


## sylver23

Να ξαναπώ για το σούπερ ειδησεογραφικό (που καταντάει συνεχώς γραφικό) site της ζούγκλας???
Εδώ το λεωφορείο περιμένεις μία ώρα και δεν συμβαίνει τπτ (οχι σε μέρες απεργίας , γενικά) και λέει ταλαιπωρία την καθυστέρηση ενός υδροπτέρυγου??

Δεν κατεβάζουν ρολά καλύτερα γιατί η ενημέρωσή τους είναι μαύρα χάλια.
Προτιμώ τα κανάλια που όταν δεν έχουν θέμα παίζουν κανένα βιντεάκι με γουρούνια να βουτάνε σε πισίνες κτλ παρά αυτό....:evil::evil:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D 18 ετοιμάζετε να βγεί απο τον Πειραιά την Κυριακή 27-03-2011 στις 07:08 για το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε mike_rodos, T.S.S APOLLON, IONIAN STAR, karavofanatikos, giorgos_249, Tsikalos, csa73, GeorgeB και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Razz: 


F-D 18 08 27-03-2011.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το F-D 18 ετοιμάζετε να βγεί απο τον Πειραιά την Κυριακή 27-03-2011 στις 07:08 για το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο.
> Χαρισμένη σε mike_rodos, T.S.S APOLLON, IONIAN STAR, karavofanatikos, giorgos_249, Tsikalos, csa73, GeorgeB και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> 
> F-D 18 08 27-03-2011.jpg


 Φίλε Παντελή, ταξίδεψα με το FD-18 την Παρασκευή 25/3/2011 08:00 στο δρομολόγιο Ύδρα-Σπέτσες-Πόρτο Χέλι.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Μετά την προσάραξη του 19 τον Ιούνιο που μας πέρασε στη νησίδα Μετώπη η εταιρία έχει μείνει με τις κολχίδες 17, 18 και 29.
Και ένα βίντεο για τα φοβερά αυτά σκάφη

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Δε θα ήταν ωραία μια επέκταση της γραμμής από Πόρτο Χέλι προς Ναύπλιο;;

----------


## Georgecz3

Το 18 και το 29 φευγοντας απο τον Πειραια
DSCN0820_01.JPGDSCN0821_01.JPGDSCN0817_01.JPGDSCN0818_01.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D 19 στις 09-06-2012 επιστρέφοντας φορτωμένο σε γερανό μετά το ατύχημα του, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

F-D 19 27 09-06-2012.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το F-D Χ στο ναυπηγείο  του περάματος στις 4-12-2012 :'( 


F-D X 4-12-2012.jpg :'(

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Το F-D Χ στο ναυπηγείο  του περάματος στις 4-12-2012 :'( 
> 
> 
> F-D X 4-12-2012.jpg :'(


Kρίμα.. Καταραμένη 30ετία!

----------


## manolisfissas

Χαχα πολύ  καλώ

----------


## SteliosK

Flying Dolphin XVIII
Εν πλω για Αίγινα 

FD18.JPG

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Flying Dolphin XVIII
> Εν πλω για Αίγινα 
> 
> FD18.JPG


Υπέροχη φωτο!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το F-D-X και από πρίμα  :Surprised: 

F-D-X 24-01-2013.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## SteliosK

*Flying Dolphin XIX* 

FD 19 26-02-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

F/D 18 σημερα το μεσημερι...

DSCN6462 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## leo85

Το F/D 17 εχθές το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

F-D 17 27-01-2013 01.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

To δεκατοπεμπτο στον Πειραια πριν 3 χρονια,η φωτο τραβηγμενη απο το Μπλου Σταρ Ναξος.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το F-D17 όταν  ερχόταν  από την Αίγινα. =)

F-D17.gif

----------


## Aquaman

Το δεκατοεβδομο ετοιμο για απογειωση.

----------


## Aquaman

Το δεκατο ογδοο ετοιμο για απογειωση απο τον Πειραια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D 17 εχθές την ώρα που ο γερανός το έχει σηκώσει και το βγάζει για συντήρηση.
Για Aquaman, manolisfissas, leo85, Express Pigasos και όλους τουςς φίλους του.

F-D 17 27 04-04-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε pantelis2009.
Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα. Χαρισμένη στους φίλους  pantelis2009,leo85.  :Fat: 

F-D 29 4-12-2011.gif

----------


## leo85

Σας Ευχαριστώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου.
F/D 17 Πέρυσι των Μάιο.

H.S.W.26-05-2012.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Τα F-D 18 &29 εχθές στον Πειραιά.

F-D 18 7-4-2013 01.gif F-D 29 7-4-2013 02.gif

----------


## captain sot

Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί τα δελφίνια που είναι άνω των 30 ετών και αποσύρονται παραμένουν στο Πέραμα σαν να είναι σε drydock και δεν πηγαίνουν για scrap. Μήπως οι εταιρίες περιμένουν να γίνει άρση της 30ετείας όπως έγινε και με την 35ετεία.

----------


## leo85

Το F/D 17 με φουλ τα γκαζια  :Fat: 

F-D 17 27-03-2013.gif

----------


## Ilias 92

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί τα δελφίνια που είναι άνω των 30 ετών και αποσύρονται παραμένουν στο Πέραμα σαν να είναι σε drydock και δεν πηγαίνουν για scrap. Μήπως οι εταιρίες περιμένουν να γίνει άρση της 30ετείας όπως έγινε και με την 35ετεία.


Γιατί μπορούν να δουλέψουν (να τα πουλήσουν) ως εκδρομικά-τουριστικά, ασχέτως ηλικίας.
Και έχουν μεγαλύτερη αξία από το σκράπ, όταν είναι λειτουργικά.
Αλήθεια πόσο πιάνει ένα δελφίνι 30 ετών??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D 29 στις 24-04-2013 στην επισκευαστική του βάση. Η 1η φωτο στις 10.25 π.μ μετο γερανό να πηγαίνει την μηχανή και η 2η στις 13.00μ.μ με το γερανό να το καθελκύει..... έτοιμο για δράση.

F-D 29 18 24-04-2013.jpgF-D 29 20 24-04-2013.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

F/D 17 στην Αιγινα !!
115_1367.jpg115_1369.jpg115_1370.jpg115_1372.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Υπέροχες!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D 17 όταν στις 11-04-2013 πλησίαζε στον Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

F-D 17 30 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Το F-D 17 όταν στις 11-04-2013 πλησίαζε στον Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του.
> 
> F-D 17 30 11-04-2013.jpg


Παντελή, ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και τα δελφίνια σιγά σιγά μεταμφιέζονται σε *σκουλίκια...!!
*

----------


## rafina-lines

> Και τα δελφίνια σιγά σιγά μεταμφιέζονται σε *σκουλίκια...!!
> *


Σοβαρά??? Καλά, πού χωράει εκεί πάνω στο δελφίνι να γραφτεί το COSMOTE??  Εκεί κι αν δε θα διαβάζεται πλέον...   :Fat:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Γιατί μπορούν να δουλέψουν (να τα πουλήσουν) ως εκδρομικά-τουριστικά, ασχέτως ηλικίας.
> Και έχουν μεγαλύτερη αξία από το σκράπ, όταν είναι λειτουργικά.
> Αλήθεια πόσο πιάνει ένα δελφίνι 30 ετών??


*Από 70 ως 120 χιλιάδες ευρώ..... Τωρα νεότερα των 15 ετών κυκλοφορούν με 250-300 χιλιάδες, τόσο κάνουν και πολλά ταχύπλοα καταμαράν όμως του μεγέθους πχ του speedcat 1......*

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και τα δελφίνια σιγά σιγά μεταμφιέζονται σε *σκουλίκια...!!
> *


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Νεκτάριε. Σήμερα το F-D 17 γυρίζοντας απο Αίγινα, το περισσότερο με τα παλαιά του χρώματα ακόμη και λίγο......... Λαχανοζουζουνί. :Fat: 

F-D 17 32 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## sg3

με ποσα δελφινια εχει μεινει η hsw και ποια ειναι ? ευχαριστω!

----------


## leo85

F/D 17 πριν γίνει πρασινοσκούλικας  :Apple: 

F-D 17 11-06-2013.gif

----------


## Eng

> με ποσα δελφινια εχει μεινει η hsw και ποια ειναι ? ευχαριστω!


Εχω την αισθηση πως εχουν μεινει οι κολχιδες 18,29, (για το 17 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος).

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εχω την αισθηση πως εχουν μεινει οι κολχιδες 18,29, (για το 17 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος).


Και το 17 είναι σίγουρα, κοίτα στο ποστ 280. Αυτά τα 3 είναι, υπήρχε και το 19 που βγήκε of πέρσι  τέτοια εποχή.

----------


## f/b delfini

> Και το 17 είναι σίγουρα, κοίτα στο ποστ 280. Αυτά τα 3 είναι, υπήρχε και το 19 που βγήκε of πέρσι  τέτοια εποχή.


Ποιος ο λογος για τον οποιο βγηκε off γνωριζουμε??? Εκεινο με την προσαραξη?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς φίλε μου.
Και εδώ το F-D 19 όταν στις 09-06-2012 επέστρεφε φορτωμένο, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

F-D 19 24 09-06-2012.jpg

----------


## Eng

Μαστρο Παντελη και που ειναι αυτο τωρα "πεταμενο"? Περαμα ή σε κανενα Σπανοπουλο μερια?

----------


## pantelis2009

Τακαρισμένο στην επισκευαστική τους βάση στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. :Fat:

----------


## Eng

> Τακαρισμένο στην επισκευαστική τους βάση στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.


Μα τελοσπαντων παντου εισαι??  :Tears Of Joy:  :Tears Of Joy: 
Μηπως εχεις καταφερει να το βγαλεις καμια κοντινη σε πιδαλια, αξονικα, προπελες ή πτερυγες??? (λεω εγω τωρα...)

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι απο την φωτο το δεύτερο απο δεξιά, ζουμαρισμένο. Φαίνετε ότι λείπουν όλα απο πίσω. Δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο.  :Uncomfortableness: 

Αντίγραφο από F-D 29 19 24-04-2013.jpgF-D 29 19 24-04-2013.jpg

----------


## blacksmith

Πλήρη αποζημίωση τσιμπησανε για το 19, δε τους χάλασε...Αλλιώς εντάξει, θα το κάνανε δώρο μαζί με κανένα άλλο, hsw είναι αυτή....!

----------


## Aquaman

Τι λαχανι τι μπλε τι κοκκινα τι σομον τι κιτρινα τι μωβ...ενα ταχυπλοο σε καθε πιθανο χρωματισμο παραμενει ενα αδιαφορο κατασκευασμα που μονο βαπορι δε φερνει κατα νου.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ας δουμε το F/D 29 σημερα το πρωι στο Πειραια με τα νεα του χρωματα !!
IMG641.jpgIMG644.jpgIMG652.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Ας δουμε το F/D 29 σημερα το πρωι στο Πειραια με τα νεα του χρωματα !!
> IMG641.jpgIMG644.jpgIMG652.jpg


Όλο πια;;;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D 29 σήμερα το πρωΐ στην επισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος.

F-D 29 26 03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μια φωτό κι από μένα...
DSC07579 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Flying Dolphin  Ceres.jpgΔεν ήξερα που να την ανεβάσω κ επέλεξα εδώ αφού η Ceres ήταν πρόγονος της ΗSW. Aν νομίζουν οι mods ας την πάνε αλλού. Τα fd είναι απρόσωπα κατασκευάσματα αλλά το ενδιαφέρον εδώ είναι τι φαίνεται στο βάθος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία ούτως ή άλλως.




> Τα fd είναι απρόσωπα κατασκευάσματα.....


Έτσι είναι, όπως τα λέτε. Το περασμένο Σ/Κ πήγα ένα μικρό ταξίδι σε Πόρο και Σπέτσες. Στον Πειραιά, επάνω από το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ και περιμένοντας την αναχώρηση, τράβηξα ένα δελφίνι που ήταν δεμένο πιό δίπλα. Το διήμερο όπως ήταν φυσικό, συνάντησα στον Αργοσαρωνικό αρκετά δελφίνια. Κάθε φορά η πρώτη σκέψη ήταν να σηκώσω την μηχανή, η δεύτερη και ...ψυχραιμότερη : "Τι να το τραβήξω, τράβηξα ένα, αφού όλα τα ίδια είναι".....

----------


## fredy13

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147773Δεν ήξερα που να την ανεβάσω κ επέλεξα εδώ αφού η Ceres ήταν πρόγονος της ΗSW. Aν νομίζουν οι mods ας την πάνε αλλού. Τα fd είναι απρόσωπα κατασκευάσματα αλλά το ενδιαφέρον εδώ είναι τι φαίνεται στο βάθος.


Με στεναχωρει που καποιος,τα γραφομενα και οι γνωσεις του οποιου μου ειναι το λιγοτερο σεβαστες και σε παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις χρησιμες,αποκαλει ενα απο τα πλεον χρησιμα εργαλεια της ελληνικης τουριστικης βιομηχανιας,καθως και προσωπικο μου κολλημα/λατρεια απροσωπα κατασκευασματα...  :Sad:  Βεβαια,ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να εχει την αποψη του και να την εκφραζει!
Απο την αλλη ο πλουτος του αρχειου σας,κ.Χιωτη ειναι τετοιος που,αφ'ενος καθε φορα θα μας εντυπωσιαζει,αφ'εταιρου στην προκειμενη περιπτωση,θα με κανει να υποκριθω πως δεν το διαβασα αυτο το σχολιο.Με τα χρωματα του Λιβανου ηταν σκετα κουκλια τα δελφινια! Ευχαριστω γι'αυτον τον μικρο θησαυρο που μας χαρισατε!  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με στεναχωρει που καποιος,τα γραφομενα και οι γνωσεις του οποιου μου ειναι το λιγοτερο σεβαστες και σε παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις χρησιμες,αποκαλει ενα απο τα πλεον χρησιμα εργαλεια της ελληνικης τουριστικης βιομηχανιας,καθως και προσωπικο μου κολλημα/λατρεια απροσωπα κατασκευασματα...  Βεβαια,ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να εχει την αποψη του και να την εκφραζει!
> Απο την αλλη ο πλουτος του αρχειου σας,κ.Χιωτη ειναι τετοιος που,αφ'ενος καθε φορα θα μας εντυπωσιαζει,αφ'εταιρου στην προκειμενη περιπτωση,θα με κανει να υποκριθω πως δεν το διαβασα αυτο το σχολιο.Με τα χρωματα του Λιβανου ηταν σκετα κουκλια τα δελφινια! Ευχαριστω γι'αυτον τον μικρο θησαυρο που μας χαρισατε!


Eυχαριστώ γιά τα καλά σου λόγια. Φυσικά δεν αγνοώ την προσφορά τους στον τουρισμό της χώρας κ την εύστοχη ενέργεια του πατριώτη μου Γιώργου Λιβανού ο οποίος τα πρωτοέφερε. Ασφαλώς γούστα είναι αυτά αλλά νομίζω η πλειοψηφία των φίλων εδώ αρέσκεται στα συμβατικά πλοία παλιά ή καινούργια. Προσωπικά οποιουδήποτε τύπου ταχύπλοο το θεωρώ κάτι σαν λεωφορείο ή αεροπλάνο κ  τα χρησιμοποιώ είτε γιατί τυχαίνει να βιάζομαι είτε  γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή.Διαφορετικά θα πάρω το συμβατικό που μπορεί να είναι αργό αλλά έχει τις περατζάδες του κ θα πάρω τον καθαρό μου αέρα. :Fat: 
.

----------


## fredy13

> Eυχαριστώ γιά τα καλά σου λόγια. Φυσικά δεν αγνοώ την προσφορά τους στον τουρισμό της χώρας κ την εύστοχη ενέργεια του πατριώτη μου Γιώργου Λιβανού ο οποίος τα πρωτοέφερε. Ασφαλώς γούστα είναι αυτά αλλά νομίζω η πλειοψηφία των φίλων εδώ αρέσκεται στα συμβατικά πλοία παλιά ή καινούργια. Προσωπικά οποιουδήποτε τύπου ταχύπλοο το θεωρώ κάτι σαν λεωφορείο ή αεροπλάνο κ  τα χρησιμοποιώ είτε γιατί τυχαίνει να βιάζομαι είτε  γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή.Διαφορετικά θα πάρω το συμβατικό που μπορεί να είναι αργό αλλά έχει τις περατζάδες του κ θα πάρω τον καθαρό μου αέρα.
> .


Ο ελληνικος που σε εβαζε ο πατερας σου να του παρεις και σε εκαιγε σε εκεινο το ασπρο μπλε ποτηρι,οι καραμελες που επερνες σαν παιδι απο το καλαθακι διπλα στο μπαρ,το πρυμνιο μπαλκονι που ηθελες δεν ηθελες ακουγες τις κουβεντες των μεγαλυτερων,η στιγμη που αρχιζει να σηκωνεται πανω απο τα κυματα,ολες εικονες μιας παιδικης ηλικιας που εχει περασει αλλα δεν εχει ξεχαστει.Αυτες ειναι που κανουν για εμενα τα ιπταμενα ενα ξεχωριστο "ταχυπλοο" (που μονο τετοιο δεν ηταν στα ματια μου)...Υποκειμενικα επιχειρηματα,δεν λεω...  :Wink:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Πανέμορφη όντως η φωτογραφία όπως και η εικονιζόμενη κομέτα!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Ο ελληνικος που σε εβαζε ο πατερας σου να του παρεις και σε εκαιγε σε εκεινο το ασπρο μπλε ποτηρι,οι καραμελες που επερνες σαν παιδι απο το καλαθακι διπλα στο μπαρ,το πρυμνιο μπαλκονι που ηθελες δεν ηθελες ακουγες τις κουβεντες των μεγαλυτερων,η στιγμη που αρχιζει να σηκωνεται πανω απο τα κυματα,ολες εικονες μιας παιδικης ηλικιας που εχει περασει αλλα δεν εχει ξεχαστει.Αυτες ειναι που κανουν για εμενα τα ιπταμενα ενα ξεχωριστο "ταχυπλοο" (που μονο τετοιο δεν ηταν στα ματια μου)...Υποκειμενικα επιχειρηματα,δεν λεω...


Πρόσθεσε και τον ήχο των μηχανών τους!!

----------


## Eng

> Πρόσθεσε και τον ήχο των μηχανών τους!!


Και οποις θυμαται τις αθορυβες ρωσικες και τις μετεπειτα επι HSW MTU...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι μηχανές άλλαξαν από ρώσικες σε MTU όταν ακόμη ανήκαν στη Ceres κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980.

 Δεν ξέρω αν έγινε σταδιακά ή σε όλα μαζί. Από τις ρώσικες μηχανές θυμάμαι ότι έβγαζαν αρκετό ντούσαν στις χαμηλές στροφές.

----------


## laz94

Από την παραλία Μοναστήρι του Πόρου την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή... P1040388.JPG

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο μας αφορα..
http://rbth.ru/science_and_tech/2013...ing_28809.html
http://www.newsnow.gr/article/486071...aeroplana.html

----------


## Eng

Τα ιπταμενα - τουλαχιστον τα δικα μας - σημειωτεον εχουν και πολυ καλη καταναλωση σε σχεση με τη ταχυτητα. Τωρα βεβαια αυτο με παραπεμπει στα Flying Dolphin XXXII-III που αυτα, κατεβαζαν περισσοτερο MGO.
Επισης στο ελληνικο αρθρο ας επερναν ενα κουμπιουτερακι και να εκαναν 60μιλια x 1,852χλω = 111,12χλω. Και αν δεν ξεραν, ας googlαραν...

----------


## leo85

*Flying Dolphins 18*Στις 29-8-2013 Έφυγε από τη ΝΕΖΠ με πορεία το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

F-D 29-8-2013 01.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flying Dolphin  18     * _ με φοντο την Αιγινα 29-9-2013

_P9290402.JPG

----------


## leo85

Από αύριο στην ενεργό δράση .Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

flyihg dolfin 17  29-8-2013.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω άρθρο, η HSW φαίνεται να σχεδιάζει την δρομολόγηση δύο ακόμη ιπτάμενων δελφινιών στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού! 

http://www.porosnews.gr/latest-news/...ellenic-seawa/

Επίσης, πριν λίγες μέρες καθώς πέρναγα κοντά απ' το μώλο της Δ.Ε.Η σαν να πήρε το μάτι μου δύο δελφίνια - που δεν έχω ξαναδεί - εκτός νερού. Παίζει κάτι με αυτά ή είναι καιρό εκεί;;

----------


## leo85

*flyihg dolphins 17 άφιξη στο λιμάνι με βροχή.

*flyihg dolphins 17 28-2-2014.gif

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στο Πέραμα (από την απογείωση μέχρι την προσγείωση) :Fat: 

flying dolphins XVII  19-3-2014 01.gif flying dolphins XVII  19-3-2014 04.gif flying dolphins XVII 19-3-2014 06.gif

----------


## giorgos....

P6130839.jpg
Flying Dolphin 19 με την κόκκινη φορεσιά του

----------


## SteliosK

*Flying Dolphin 29*
Με λίγη φουρτούνα 

DSC_0128.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το F/D 18, καθώς καταπλέει στον Πειραιά.

DSCN2774.jpg DSCN2775.jpg

Λόγω της θαλασσοταραχής που επικρατούσε στον Σαρωνικό το δελφίνι ταξίδεψε με συμβατική ταχύτητα!

----------


## pantelis2009

To F-D 17 όταν στις 14-06-2013 προσπαθούσε να αλλάξει........ομάδα. :Fat: 

F-D 17 34 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Χθες το πρωί ταξίδεψα για Αίγινα με το F/D 17 και λίγο πριν τις Λαγούσες κάποιο μικροαντικείμενο μπλέχτηκε σε μια απ' τις έλικες αναγκάζοντάς το να προσθαλασσωθεί! Η ανταπόκριση του πληρώματος άψογη τόσο στην αποκατάσταση της βλάβης όσο και στην άμεση ενημέρωση! 
Πάντως αν και ημέρα της εορτής του Αγ. Νεκταρίου χθες, υπήρχαν πάρα πολλά άδεια καθίσματα πράγμα που δείχνει την αδυναμία αρκετών επιβατών για εισιτήριο ταχύπλοου και ταυτόχρονα δικαιολογεί την μείωση του αριθμού των δρομολογίων από μεριάς εταιρείας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Συγχαρητήρια στο πλήρωμα για την άψογη συμπεριφορά του. 
Ο φακός μου το συνέλαβε στις 30/10 όταν έφευγε από την επισκευαστική τους βάση στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 

F-D 17 40 30-10-2014.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η σημερινή βλάβη του F/D 17 απ' ότι φαίνεται αναγκάζει προς το παρόν το Flying Cat 1 να βγει στην ενεργό δράση καλύπτοντας μερικώς το κενό του!

Υ.Γ: Είναι γνωστό τελικά αν θα αποσυρθεί λόγω συμπλήρωσης 30ετίας;

----------


## giorgos....

Το Flying Dolphin XVII εν πλώ προς Αίγινα.
Flying Dolphin XVII.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή (5/12) η εταιρεία έχει προγραμματίσει έκτακτα δρομολόγια για Πόρο με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση των συγγενών και φίλων που θα παρευρεθούν στην ορκωμοσία των ναυτών του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Πόρου.

----------


## SteliosK

*Flying Dolphin XVII*
Kατάπλους στην Αίγινα

sk_0772.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Flying Dolphin XVIII*

sk_0328.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Για όλους τους φίλους των ιδιαίτερων αυτών σκαριών.


_DSC2454_Fotor (Medium).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Για κανα 6μηνο ακόμα θα τα χαιρόμαστε... Μετά...

----------


## captain sot

Γιατί μόνο ένα εξάμηνο ακόμα θα τα χαρούμε;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Γιατί μόνο ένα εξάμηνο ακόμα θα τα χαρούμε;


Επειδή στα ιπτάμενα δελφίνια υπάρχει ως όριο ζωής τα 30 χρόνια. Ήδη τα F/D 17 & 18, απ' ότι ακούστηκε, πήραν παράταση για έναν ακόμη χρόνο. Έτσι θα μείνουμε με το F/D 29 και αυτά που έχει η Aegean Flying Dolphins τα οποία είναι νεότερης κατασκευής.

----------


## despo

> Να και η συνέχεια....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18695
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18696
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18697
> 
> Τo flying dolphin 4 έσωσε μια ΖΩΗ ή αν δεν την έσωσε έκανε τα ανθρωπίνως δυνατά για να την σώσει. Με τις ευλογίες του Piareus Traffic μπήκε υπτάμενο στο λιμάνι μέχρι λίγα μέτρα πριν τον προβλήτα. Συγκλονιστική εμπειριά από ανθρωπιστικής πλευράς πρώτα και καραβολατρικής μετά..


Με τη βοήθεια του marinetraffic, βλέπουμε το δελφίνι αυτό στην Κέρκυρα με το όνομα Χαρίκλεια και σημαία Cook island. Δραστηριοποιείται βέβαια (που αλλου) στη γραμμή Κέρκυρα - Αγιοι Σαράντα.

----------


## despo

> Το F/D 15 καθως αναχωρει.....
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,koukou,vinman,f/d delfini,Akis dionisis,
> manoubras33,tss apollon,deep blue,Καρολος και σε ολο το nautilia!!


Πάντα με τη βοήθεια του marinetraffic και αυτό εμφανίζεται στην Κέρκυρα με το όνομα Σαντα και με σημαία Αλβανίας.

----------


## leo85

Με το νέο look τo Flying Dolphin εμφανίστηκε σήμερα στο μεσημεριανό δρομολόγιο.

Flying-Dolphins-29--31-10-2015.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Με το νέο look τo Flying Dolphin εμφανίστηκε σήμερα στο μεσημεριανό δρομολόγιο.
> 
> Flying-Dolphins-29--31-10-2015.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε leo85 για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως εχθές το πρωί το F-D 29 ήταν στην επισκευαστική του Περάματος, ενώ κατά τις δύο που ήμουν στη Μεγατέχνικα, το είδα να πηγαίνει για Πειραιά. 

F-D-29-30-26-11-2015.jpg
Όσο μπορούσε να φανεί με το scrap που είναι μαζεμένο γύρο του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D 17  σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.30 π.μ. Από το αυτί και στο δάσκαλο .....στην επισκευαστική ήθελα να πω.

F-D-17-42-14-04-2016.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Flying Dolphin 18  λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'ενα καταπλου στις 16-4-2016 

_DSCN0041ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Orpheas

> τα δελφινια τηs CERES κ που δεν πηγαιναν τοτε.ΑΙΓΙΝΑ-ΜΕΘΑΝΑ-ΠΟΡΟ-ΥΔΡΑ-ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ-ΣΠΕΤΣΕΣ-Π.ΧΕΛΙ-ΛΕΩΝΙΔΙΟ-ΚΥΠΑΡΙΣΣΙ-ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΣΙΑ-ΑΣΤΡΟΣ-ΤΥΡΟΣ-ΓΕΡΑΚΑΣ-ΤΟΛΟ-ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΛΑ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ-ΙΣΘΜΙΑ-ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΖΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΥΣΣΟ Κ ΣΟΥΝΙΟ.Κ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ Κ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ H SEA FALCON LINES ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΕΟΡ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ Κ ΕΠΙΑΝΑΝ ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑ Κ ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ Κ ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ.ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ H ILIO LINES ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ.ΗΡΘΕ ΠΙΟ ΜΕΤΑ.HΡΘΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ H AEGINA FLYING DOLPHINS Η ΚΙRIAKOULIS MARITIME (ΜΕ 10 ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ) Κ ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ Η ΒΑΣΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ FLYING DOLPHINS.KAΜΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΩΣΕ.ΕΚΑΝΕ Κ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΟ SEA JET.ΤΩΡΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η AEGEAN FLYING DOLPHINS ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΕΡΕΣ ΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΙΩΣΕΙ.ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ Κ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ MTU.  (ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ Κ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ ΒΟΙΩΝ)


ΘΑ ΣΟΥ Λυθουν αποριες φιλε express adonis

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε ένα *Flying Dolphin* έχει πιάσει φωτιά στην επισκευαστική ζώνη Περάματος όπως βλέπουμε στην φωτο και μάλλον μεταδόθηκε και σε άλλο. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην υπάρχουν θύματα. 

F-D-29-35-24-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flying Dolphin XVIII είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο φωτο από το φίλο μου στο fb Παναγιώτη Ζερβό με το  Flying Dolphin XVIII.

F-D-18-25-24-05-2019-Παναγιώτης-Ζερβός.jpg F-D-18-26-24-05-2019-Παναγιώτης-Ζερβός.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Πάμε για ολική απώλεια να φανταστώ ε...; Όλο και λιγοστεύουν τα αγαπητά αυτά ταχύπλοα...

----------


## pantelis2009

E ναι. Θα πάρουν αν έμεινε κάτι χρήσιμο και τέρμα. Ώρα να πάρουν καινούρια .

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Antipollution SA  sa ολοκλήρωσε με επιτυχία τον καθαρισμό και τη διαχείριση αποβλήτων του ιπτάμενο δελφίνι xviii.

Το σκάφος ήταν στη ζώνη επισκευής πλοίων του Πέραμα λόγω συντήρησης, όταν ξέσπασε ένα περιστατικό πυρκαγιάς στο πλοίο στις 24/05/2019.
Το σκάφος υπέστη εκτεταμένες ζημιές και η περιοχή του καταλύματος καταστράφηκε.
Η εξειδικευμένη και έμπειρη ομάδα μας στις υπηρεσίες περιβαλλοντικής προστασίας ολοκλήρωσε το έργο εντός του αυστηρού συμφώνησε χρονοδιαγράμματος των 5 ημερών.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' την Παρασκευή 15/10 και κάθε Παρασκευή το απογευματινό δελφίνι θα προεκτείνει το δρομολόγιό του έως τα Μέθανα. Αναλυτικά:

Πειραιάς (16:50) - Αίγινα - Αγκίστρι - Μέθανα (18:20)

Μέθανα (18:30) - Αγκίστρι - Αίγινα - Πειραιάς (20:05)

Το εισιτήριο κοστίζει 16 ευρώ, ενώ επίσης παρέχεται έκπτωση 10% στους κατόχους κάρτας μέλους Sea Smiles.

----------

